# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  iFetch family of dog toys, iFetch, iFetch Too, iFetch Frenzy, Hamill Family, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Website - goifetch.com

youtube.com/goiFetch

vimeo.com/user34393326

facebook.com/goiFetch

twitter.com/goiFetch

linkedin.com/company/ifetch

instagram.com/goifetch

"iFetch : The Ball Launcher for Dogs" on Kickstarter

Inventor and CEO - Denny Hamill

----------


## Airicist

iFetch Training Video 

Published on Dec 19, 2013




> Learn how to teach your dogs commands that you can use to train them to use iFetch

----------


## Airicist

iFetch Intro Video Homepage 

Published on Mar 6, 2014




> Game on. Fetch just got a lot more fun with iFetch. Just plug it in, drop the ball into the funnel and it's playtime! The best part? You can teach your dog to play with the iFetch so that when you get tired of playing, it doesn't mean the game is over. Your dog can now play fetch for hours with iFetch, while you do some cooking, or take a phone call, or maybe even take a nap

----------


## Airicist

iFetch Automatic Ball Launcher - Product Demo 

Published on Mar 13, 2014




> Meet iFetch. The automatic ball launcher that keeps your dog entertained for hours. In this product demonstration video, you'll see how much fun iFetch is for all kinds of dogs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Inventor of iFetch - An Interview with Denny Hamill"

----------


## Airicist

Max and his friends with iFetch 

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the iFetch Frenzy! 15 second intro

Published on Mar 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The iFetch Frenzy! A gravity-driven twist on fetching fun!

Published on Mar 17, 2016




> From the makers of iFetch, a new product introduced March 2016 that is non-electronic and uses gravity to roll the ball out of one of three chutes, keeping your pup guessing every time!

----------


## Airicist

iFetch family of products: iFetch, iFetch Too and iFetch Frenzy!

Published on Mar 17, 2016




> Check out the complete family of iFetch products: iFetch, iFetch Too and iFetch Frenzy!

----------


## Airicist

iFetch - for the clever dog

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> The iFetch automatic ball launcher is great for mental and physical stimulation for small to medium dogs. It launches the ball 10, 20 or 30 feet and runs off of 6 C batteries or plugged in to the wall. It uses miniature tennis balls (1.6" diameter) and is great for endless fetching fun!

----------

